# anfängerproblem



## DanielJOOO (19. August 2002)

hallo,

habe ein kleines problem mit dem illu10. ich habe lediglich eine dinA4 seite erstellt, die am oberen rand den firmennamen (in schrift) und am unteren rand weitere kontaktdaten (ebenfalls schrift) hat. der obere und untere schriftzug ist mit zwei farbigen linien, jeweils eine darüber und eine darunter, abgegrenzt.

wenn ich das dokument drucke (ich benutze einen hp deskjet 930c), werden die linien, die eigentlich bis zum rechten und linken rand der dinA4 seite gehen sollen, nur bis zu einem bestimmten punkt vom drucker dargestellt. die linie also nicht, wie von mir eigentlich gewollt,  bis zum linken und rechten rand, sonder hören auf beiden seiten kurz vorher auf. das gleiche passiert mit den linien am unteren rand. da ich am unteren rand den text und die linie darunter so gesetzt habe, dass auch diese mit der dinA4 seite unten abschließen sollen (sieht im AI10 jedenfalls auch so aus), druckt mein drucker nur bis zu einem bestimmten punkt auf der seite. der untere rand und die linie darunter werden nicht gedruckt. sollen sie aber.

eigentlich kann es ja nur am drucker liegen, denke ich mal *masodenk*.

jemand hat mir was von posscript - treibern erzählt, gibt es die irgendwo für den hp deskjet 930c?

die hauptsache ist eigentlich die, dass die beauftragte druckerei den druck so umsetzt wie von mir oben beschrieben wurde, denn so hatte ich mir das gedacht. es müsste doch eigentlich ausreichen, wenn ich der druckerei die AI-Datei im EPS-format zukommen lasse und denen sage, wie ichs haben will. oder doch nicht?

auf jeden fall wäre ich sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand einige tips geben kann, lösungen für mein problem wären natürlich super.

ich bedanke mich schonmal recht herzlich im voraus bei euch.

euer
DanielJOOO )


----------



## Psyclic (19. August 2002)

:RTFM:

stell die druckbereiche ein...


----------



## DanielJOOO (19. August 2002)

*druckbereich*

danke erstmal für den tip 

den druckbereich kann ich nicht ändern, dass muss am drucker liegen. kann ich die linien nicht einfach bis zur dokumentenbegrenzung laufen lassen? wie gesagt, ich will das ja nicht selber drucken, sondern eine druckerei. ist nur die frage, ob die damit was anfangen können.

danke.


----------



## dritter (20. August 2002)

Für die Druckerei sollte das kein Problem darstellen. Dein Drucker hat einen begrenzten Druckbereich, deshalb kann er nicht die komplette Seite bedrucken. 

Ich würde dir vorschlagen: Mach die linie (? oder was auch immer) bis zum dokumentenende, teil der Druckerei mit wie du es haben willst, und fertig...


----------



## DanielJOOO (20. August 2002)

*dangge*

jau, so hatte ich mir das gedacht. druckereien sollten ja eigentlich die profis sein


----------

